# LCD TV issues



## truss (Jul 30, 2010)

A number of pixelated lines have appeared on my Samsung LCD TV. They are about half an inch thick and run horizontally right across the screen from one end to the other. It started off with just one line, then two and now I have five. Does anyone know what the issue may be? Is it fixable? Is it worth fixing? I paid about £500 for it about 3 years ago.
Many thanks,
T


----------

